# 2005 Outback Sydney 31Rqs For Sale



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

The Keystone Outback 31RQS Sydney Edition is a 33' (overall) long Quad Bunk Travel Trailer. It boasts a 12' slide, 16' awning, fold out outdoor gas grill with sink, outdoor shower 2 30lb hidden propane tanks, and exterior flood lights. Inside the Sydney was designed for comfort. Queen Bed, surrounded by 2 wardrobes and over head cabinets and drawers under bed. 4 bunks with center wardrobe, Sleep Sofa with reading lamps overhead, a dinette that drops down into another bed, AM/FM CD stereo with 4 speakers,15K BTU ducted air conditioner, furnace, refrigerator/freezer, stove top and oven, microwave, storage above the sofa, dinette, sink, microwave, under the oven, under the dinette, and under the sink. Cabinets are white and the interior is done in Havana Trim. 6 gallon Gas/Electric water heater with DSI. 80 gallon fresh water tank, 60 Black Water tank, 40 Galley tank and 60 Grey water tanks. Additionally, this 31RQS comes with a screen room with privacy panels, outdoor carpet, and a complete Blue Ox BWX1000 (10,000lb capacity with 1000lb Weight distribution Bars) Weight Distribution Hitch. If that wasn't all the under floor front and rear storage is huge. Rear compartment is large enough to hold the screen room panels and support poles, 3 lafuma recliners,8' folding table, 4 folding camp chairs, a Coleman Grill-2-Go 4 plastic storage containers holding fresh water hoses and appliances, black water hose and appliances and assorted equipment. The forward compartment stores 2 outdoor carpets, 4 folding chairs (for the 8' folding table in the rear storage), tool boxes, tackle boxes, plastic storage containers with extension cords, electrical items, chocks, and assorted tools. Most of this equipment I will need to keep and is listed to help describe the incredible storage. The screen room, carpet and Blue Ox WDH go with the unit. My wife and i are looking to upgrade to a Fifth Wheel and to do that this camper (We like to call the Rolling Suite) has to be sold to do it. Unloaded Vehicle Weight is 7250lbs the GVWR 9720lbs. You will need a truck that has a MINIMUM of a 10,000lb towing capacity to tow this camper safely!!!

Plenty of pictures available upon request! Asking 15,000.00 firm.

Eric


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

uh oh. 5er fever must be alive and well in NH. Your neighbors down the road had mentioned their interest last year at the seasons end.

Good luck with the sale. Someone will be getting a great and meticulously maintained trailer at a great price.

Jim


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

I am getting quite a few emails in regard to the Rolling Suite. Which I am surprised at. I thought I would get a few but there has been about a dozen questions and 2 making appointments to have a look see.

Might need to get a freind to plow out a path so I can tow it out! Ugh! Went to Wolfies tonight to look at it. Knee deep snow. 12" or so of snow and ice on the roof and no way to get to it with out a shovel and an hour or two of shoveling!

AND DW and I finally had a chance to get into a 325FRE Fifth Wheel today. We checked out thoroughly (read gushing....!) Sweet!!

Have a good night Outbackers!

Eric


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

egregg57 said:


> AND DW and I finally had a chance to get into a 325FRE Fifth Wheel today. We checked out thoroughly (read gushing....!) Sweet!!
> 
> Eric


Are you getting one? They are really nice! We love ours!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

We'll have to see. It will be dependant on the sale of the rolling suite and the availability of the 325FRE. There is one we are looking at but can't move in good faith till our current trailer is sold. We'll see!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

If you like the 325FRE, check out the 330FRL.

It moves the TV to one of the side slide-outs. It takes away a lot of the glare that you get when viewing the TV in the Rear Entertainment units. Those RE floor plans are nice, but sometimes the TV is not in the most conveniant configuration for everyone to see.

Steve


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

huntr70 said:


> If you like the 325FRE, check out the 330FRL.
> 
> It moves the TV to one of the side slide-outs. It takes away a lot of the glare that you get when viewing the TV in the Rear Entertainment units. Those RE floor plans are nice, but sometimes the TV is not in the most conveniant configuration for everyone to see.
> 
> Steve


 We have toyed with that one too. The DW prefers the 325!


----------

